# Tumult Hype = super logiciel, support hors pair



## CBi (24 Août 2013)

Étant un utilisateur ravi de Tumult Hype, soft qui permet de créer des sites, animations,... html5 sans écrire une ligne de code, je fais un petit message de "pub gratuite" (je ne suis pas actionnaire ni employé) pour donner quelques infos à son sujet =

- pour découvrir le logiciel, le mieux est de regarder la video d'introduction ou les tutoriels très explicites. 

- le support après-vente de Tumult est très sympa et très rapide. On peut les joindre soit via le Forum d'Assistance de leur site, soit via email, soit (le plus rapide) by Twitter à @hypeapp. 

- ayant une question sur un autre sujet, je leur ai fait part du problème évoqué dans les réactions aux news = que faire après la sortie de la version 2.0, si on a besoin de la version précédente, maintenant retirée de l'App Store ? 
Ils m'ont répondu qu'ils ont retiré la version 1.6 pour éviter toute confusion au lancement de la 2.0 mais envisagent de la remettre à dispo d'une manière ou d'une autre justement pour résoudre ton problème... et m'en ont envoyé illico une copie.
Mais... ils m'ont confirmé que personne ne parle français dans leur équipe = English please ! 

Je me sers de Hype pour créer du contenu pour iPad, distribué soit sous forme de webapp, soit sous forme d'application native après encapsulage par PhoneGap.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Janvier 2014)

Ah, je déterre :rose:
Parce que ayant acquis hier Hype avec le bundle macheist, je vous pose la question (pour l'utilisation, animation, ça va, j'ai à peu près compris):
Comment faire voir l'animation créée aux autres si on n'a pas de site web où l'intégrer; dropbox ça marche, mais pas évident pour le visiteur, il faut qu'il attende quelque temps devant une page blanche, qui incite à quitter la page.
Mes maigres ressources d'anglais me laissent penser (recherches dans le forum Hype et doc) qu'on ne peut pas envoyer par mail.
Auriez-vous un "truc" pour publier facilement et recevoir chez lambda ?
(Vous aurez remarqué qu'inscrit depuis belle lurette ici, je suis toujours assez débutant, mais avide - à vide ? - de nouvelle expériences  )


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Janvier 2014)

La question ne concerne pas vraiment Hype. 
Si tu as un accès internet, ton fournisseur propose à coup sûr un espace perso, qui te permet d'y publier tes réalisations. Il ne te faut alors qu'un logiciel de transfert FTP pour publier tes fichiers en ligne.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Janvier 2014)

Mais encore ?
Hype me crée un fichier html, et d'autres hype.js, blank.gif
Le html comment le partager hors site web ?
Après réflexion, il me semblerait plus judicieux de faire l'animation avec iMovie, FCP, Motion ou autres et de créer un film QT _envoyable_ par mail.
Le logiciel de transfert FTP que tu évoques, dropbox c'est un peu ça, non ?
 :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Pour publier un site, il faut plusieurs choses :
- un hébergeur (généralement payant, mais certains sont gratuits)
- un nom de domaine (payant en général)
- un logiciel de transfert FTP (filezilla, même le finder le fait il me semble ) 

Lorsque tu as terminé ton site web, tu as tous les fichiers html, js, css  il faut que tu les envois chez un hébergeur pour que les visiteurs puissent y accéder grâce à ton nom de domaine (payant tous les deux, mais tu as des offres de démarrage vraiment pas chère -10/mois)

Pour les envoyer sur le serveur, il te faut un logiciel de transfert (FTP est le protocole utilisé). Le plus connu est Filezilla. 

Dropbox n'est q'un serveur de stockage, du "cloud" pour utiliser les mots à la mode, pas un service d'hébergement web à proprement parler. 

C'est assez simple en réalité, mais complexe à expliquer simple, je te redirige vers ce tuto qui explique bien la démarche à suivre.

Paspro


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2014)

Merci, mais je sais faire un site et le publier (j'en ai un qui ne me sert à rien d'ailleurs  ).
Ce que je voulais c'était publier l'animation Hype sans justement passer par un site.
Bon week-end


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ce que je voulais c'était publier l'animation Hype sans justement passer par un site.


Il faudrait savoir ce que tu veux dire par "publier". Dans le domaine du web c'est "rendre accessible sur la toile" donc disposer sur un serveur (ton ordinateur si il est connecté peut servir de serveur web temporaire par exemple) les fichiers à consulter.

Je pense que tu parles toi *de rendre autonome* l'animation HTML5 produite par Hype et là on sort du contexte qui prévaut pour ce logiciel spécialisé dans le web (HTML5, Js et CSS3).

Si il ne te propose pas un Export type vidéo mp4 il faut capturer la séquence animée avec un utilitaire.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Je pense que tu parles toi *de rendre autonome* l'animation HTML5 produite par Hype et là on sort du contexte qui prévaut pour ce logiciel spécialisé dans le web (HTML5, Js et CSS3).
> Si il ne te propose pas un Export type vidéo mp4 il faut capturer la séquence animée avec un utilitaire.


C'est ça, merci 
Je vais voir (testé avec l'export dropbox, ça marche, mais pas très "convivial" pour celui qui reçoit).
BWE


----------



## CBi (11 Janvier 2014)

Pourquoi pas très "convivial" ?

A cause de l'adresse web un peu longue ? Si c'est ça le problème, il y a la solution de la raccourcir avec un service comme bit.ly. Ou de créer une page sur Google Sites ou autre qui renvoie vers l'adresse Dropbox.

Sinon, bien que ce soit une solution un peu paradoxale de nos jours pour diffuser du contenu html, rien n'empêche de mettre le dossier créer par Hype dans un zip ou une image disque, et de la diffuser par mail, CD gravé,...


----------



## ericp20 (3 Mars 2014)

J'utilise Hype pour faire mes cours en ligne comme ici Drag words in French :: French House, le logiciel est plaisant et facile à utiliser, le système de maintimeline et intermédiaire rend le codage facile.
Cependant en regardant le résultat à savoir ce que contient le dossier ressources, on peut vraiment mieux faire, le fichier javascript est incroyablement long. De plus si vous ajoutez un Html script sur plusieurs scène, vous aurez autant de nouvelles pages html que de scripts même si le script est rigoureusement le même, ce qui alourdi le dossier.
Il manque aussi des fonctions de dessins un peu plus pointues.

J'ai aussi essayé Hipo animator sur Mac aussi, pas mal et ils répondent très vite en cas de problème ou question, le logiciel demande plus de connaissance javascript si on souhaite réaliser des pages un peu compliquées, mais il possède des fonctions de dessin plus avancées et le résultat html5 est super léger en comparaison avec Hype.


----------



## USB09 (26 Avril 2014)

ericp20 a dit:


> J'utilise Hype pour faire mes cours en ligne comme ici Drag words in French :: French House, le logiciel est plaisant et facile à utiliser, le système de maintimeline et intermédiaire rend le codage facile.
> Cependant en regardant le résultat à savoir ce que contient le dossier ressources, on peut vraiment mieux faire, le fichier javascript est incroyablement long. De plus si vous ajoutez un Html script sur plusieurs scène, vous aurez autant de nouvelles pages html que de scripts même si le script est rigoureusement le même, ce qui alourdi le dossier.
> Il manque aussi des fonctions de dessins un peu plus pointues.
> 
> J'ai aussi essayé Hipo animator sur Mac aussi, pas mal et ils répondent très vite en cas de problème ou question, le logiciel demande plus de connaissance javascript si on souhaite réaliser des pages un peu compliquées, mais il possède des fonctions de dessin plus avancées et le résultat html5 est super léger en comparaison avec Hype.



Après avoir vu votre animation , j'en déduis que Keynote aurait fait l'affaire. Cette application permet de faire des présentation et exporte également en HTML. À essayer, c'est tout de même plus simple et le design plus soigné.


----------



## pat3 (27 Avril 2014)

USB09 a dit:


> Après avoir vu votre animation , j'en déduis que Keynote aurait fait l'affaire. Cette application permet de faire des présentation et exporte également en HTML. À essayer, c'est tout de même plus simple et le design plus soigné.



On peut effectivement pousser une animation assez loin dans Keynote, mais quid de la qualité du code en export? Ce n'était pas le fort d'iWeb, pourtant dédié à ça, je ne suis pas sûr non plus que ce soit le cas pour Keynote; je veux bien des indications si vous avez déjà essayé.

Quant au cours en ligne, je suis un peu surpris : on peut cliquer n'importe quand sur les boutons pour avoir la prononciation, et on n'a aucune indication de bonne ou mauvaise réponse si on place mal un nom Il faut attendre le tableau final pour savoir si on s'est trompé; pas très progressif dans l'apprentissage, je trouve

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------

J'ai acquis Hype 2 dans un bundle, avec la ferme intention de m'en servir, mais toujours pas le temps de m'y mettre, même si j'avais commencé à explorer le logiciel à la sortie de la version 1 (j'ai appris le HTML et le CSS en parallèle, maintenant c'est PHP+MySQL et javascript en parallèle, et c'est quand même beaucoup plus ardu - et j'ai un boulot à plein temps qui n'est pas dans le développement web ).
Je vais bientôt (je veux dire, d'ici juillet) avoir un peu de temps à consacrer à la bestiole, mais j'ai une question sur le caractère multi-navigateur et multiplateforme des fichiers, car je m'inquiète un peu de la compatibilité avec Firefox, qui est mon navigateur principal : apparemment, les exemples de la galerie de Hype en ligne passent bien sur Safari, mais pas sur Firefox (plusieurs exemples de non fonctionnement dans la partie Just for fun de la galerie); vous rencontrez ce problème? Vous avez d'autres exemples d'utilisation de Hype à me montrer?


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Avril 2014)

Lorsqu'on exporte un projet, les incompatibilités d'effets avec certains navigateurs ou versions de navigateur sont signalées. Après en développement, on peut assumer d'avoir des effets sur les navigateurs compatibles et des versions sans ces effets pour les navigateurs incompatibles. Ça demande un peu plus de travail mais ça évite le nivellement par le bas du plus petit dénominateur commun.


----------



## USB09 (30 Avril 2014)

pat3 a dit:


> On peut effectivement pousser une animation assez loin dans Keynote, mais quid de la qualité du code en export? Ce n'était pas le fort d'iWeb, pourtant dédié à ça, je ne suis pas sûr non plus que ce soit le cas pour Keynote; je veux bien des indications si vous avez déjà essayé.
> 
> Quant au cours en ligne, je suis un peu surpris : on peut cliquer n'importe quand sur les boutons pour avoir la prononciation, et on n'a aucune indication de bonne ou mauvaise réponse si on place mal un nom Il faut attendre le tableau final pour savoir si on s'est trompé; pas très progressif dans l'apprentissage, je trouve
> 
> ...



Le code est très (stricte minimum) plus simple que celui d'iweb, en ce qui concerne Keynote. Mais c'est uniquement dans une optique simple. Avec des animations et des sons vaudrait mieux utiliser Hype. 
Hype possède des options de clic, de transitions mais aussi de Timeline. Vous pourrez importer l'animation dans une iFrame de votre site.


----------



## momo-fr (16 Juin 2014)

Abandonner Flash pour le web animé c'est facile d'après Branislav Milic (évangélisateur Adobe) mais pour moi avec 1 heure de blabla ça ne me donne pas envie.


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Juin 2014)

Merci Momo, je regarderai ça demain
En attendant, Hype reste bien moins cher ;-)


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Juin 2014)

Laborieux le Branislav, j'imagine la salle qui roupille&#8230;


----------

